# دليل تحليل الأسعار - أعمال الطرق والجسور



## nahas (16 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية ملؤها الحب لكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع

أضع بين أيديكم مشاركتي الأولى وهي عبارة عن دليل تحليل الأسعار لأعمال الطرق والجسور


http://www.zshare.net/download/13687632492c371e/

مع كل الحب . راجيا أن تنال الإعجاب والقبول


----------



## رياض خلف العمر (16 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nahas (16 يونيو 2008)

العفو أخي الكريم رياض .. هذا أقل شيء ممكن أن نشارك به أخوتنا في هذا المنتدى الذي تعلمت منه الكثير وهذه كلمة حق تقال بخصوص المنتدى وكل من أغناه بعلمه وبمقتنياته


----------



## وضاح العلي (16 يونيو 2008)

هذا موضوع قيم وأتمنى من كل مهندس منفذ لأعمال الطرق أن يدرسه بتفصيل . ومشكور يا أخي على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## nahas (17 يونيو 2008)

لا شكر على واجب أخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (2 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السلفى (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## عبدالبارى (3 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بن جدو (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## newart (4 يوليو 2008)




----------



## محمود المهاجر (5 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## falehffb (5 يوليو 2008)

شكراجزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## garary (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (6 يوليو 2008)

الله عليك يا هندسة


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (6 يوليو 2008)

مش













مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## abahre (9 يوليو 2008)

لازلت في مرحلة التنزيل...ولكن شكرا لك ولأي من يشارك بأي موضوع


----------



## omer1982 (16 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## فراس الغلامي (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله بك


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (19 يوليو 2008)




----------



## خالد البابلي (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذه المساهمة


----------



## kazali016 (20 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## omer1982 (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يااخي


----------



## azeez3500 (20 يوليو 2008)

مـــــــشــــــــكــــــــــور علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## م الشايف (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذ ا المجهود


----------



## hitman1988 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور علي الملف


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (8 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## احمد البزوني (9 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال


----------



## احمد البزوني (9 سبتمبر 2008)

ك يف الحال اريد المساعدة في برنامج الساب


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (10 سبتمبر 2008)

لو سمحت يا هندسة الباسورد
للملف


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور أخي و جاري التنزيل


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (10 سبتمبر 2008)

كتاب ممتاز 
و مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 سبتمبر 2008)

هو فييييييين الدليل
:73::19:


----------



## محمود احمد سالم (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا....................


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (2 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على هذه المشاركة وننتظر منك المزيد (جاري التحميل)


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (5 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (6 فبراير 2009)

جاري التحميل جزاك الله وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## kazali016 (8 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (9 فبراير 2009)

ارجوا اعادة تحميله في موقع اخر اوتوجد مشكلة في الملف


----------



## kesbah (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omer1982 (25 أبريل 2009)

thank u for the topic


----------



## م. نور (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عماد الغرباوى (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## diyar_eng (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## elfaki (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## مهندس مدني ربيع (13 يناير 2011)

الملف مفيد شكرا جزيلا


----------



## odwan (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم
جاري التحميل ..........


----------



## ادم سليفاني (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

